# Pics from Ankona Tourney (Pic Intense)



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

We had a great turn out for the Ankona tournament.  Big thanks to guys from South Florida for making the trip up to Tampa Bay.  Sounds like they will be hosting everyone down in Flamingo in a few weeks.  Congrats to Alissa (tampa_flats_girl) for sweeping the snook, redfish, and trout categories.  She scored a 27" red, a 24" snook, and a 14" trout.  Enjoy the pics!

Matlacha Cody









Makin Moves


















Red ripper









South Florida Crew


















High+Dry Adventures









Megalops









Tampa Clouser









Tampa_Flats_Girl









Shadowcast









At the ramp.....


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

At the ramp continued......




































At Mama Iguana's





































Tampa_Flats_Girl is now Big_Money_Girl!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thats really cool. Thanks for sharing the photo.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

wow looks like a great time!!! I think there needs to be one in NC


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice will be adding some here shortly


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

here are just a couple of the redfish pics. I will post up more pictures later. I actually made it home Monday at 4:30 am. Mario and I decided to spend sunday afternoon-night in Ft. Myers with a buddy who lives out there. We took the Copperhead out and whacked the crap out of the snook on fly on the docklights.


These were a couple of the fish we caught during the tourney. We landed 4 and hooked and lost another 4 or so.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice pictures! You didn't need the tournament chip in a hero shot! LOL


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

Had a blast at and after the tournament! Good times with good people! Ready for the next one


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Looking at my pics and making a video 

So keep posting


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice to finally meet some of you guys in person!


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

Maybe have a tourney in the space coast.....??


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Maybe have a tourney in the space coast.....??


We just had one in the lagoons a month ago. Look at Ankona event #3


----------

